# Oberpfaelzer FR Maedels ?!



## KonaFrau (20. Juni 2006)

Gibt es sowas hier !? Ich suche naemlich eine bzw ein paar  , bin selbst w und wuerde mich sehr freuen wenn ich nicht immer alleine (hauptsaechlich) in den Bikepark muesste da mein lebensabschnittsgefaehrte "nicht biker" ist ! Fuer kleine Wochenendtrips (Lago etc) bin ich eigentlich auch immer zu haben ...


----------



## SpongeBob (20. Juni 2006)

Eine Frau? Bikepark?

Ganz laut "HIER" schrei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaFrau (20. Juni 2006)

Hallo 

jaja ich weis, ich erwarte viel  ... aber ich hab hier und da schon mal gehoert das es sogar frauen gibt die auch in bikeparks rum fahren ... ich habe naemlich echt die arschkarte gezogen .. nen mann der nicht bike fahrt ausser auf dem spinning ding und maennliche bekannte die mich auch immer im regen stehen lassen  ....


----------



## showman (20. Juni 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frau? Bikepark?
> 
> Ganz laut "HIER" schrei


Sie sucht aber MÄDELS du Schwamm. Hättest alles lesen sollen. Hats Hirn vorher wieder abgeschaltet 

Gruß Showman


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. Juni 2006)

also ich war letztes Jahr im Herbst mit einer Gruppe incl. einer Frau in Bischofsmais. Sie fährt ein BigHit, zwar nicht Renntempo, aber immerhin  

So wie es aussieht, ist so ab Mitte Juli wieder ein Bischofsmais-Wochende geplant. Da wird sie auch wieder mit dabei sein. Und vielleich noch ein weiteres weibliches Wesen  
Ich schreib dir einfach 'ne Mail, wenn du Interesse hast da mal mitzufahren. Wir waren letztes Jahr 7 Leute, Tendenz steigend.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Riddick (20. Juni 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Sie sucht aber MÄDELS du Schwamm. Hättest alles lesen sollen. Hats Hirn vorher wieder abgeschaltet


Nee, wenn er sieht, dass ein weibliches Wesen schreibt, läuft bei ihm nur noch ein Not(geil)fall-Programm.  

Obwohl, wenn man bedenkt, wie er immer jammert, ist er vielleicht bei den Mädels ganz gut aufgehoben.  Wobei das jetzt keine Beleidigung für die Frauenwelt sein soll.  

Riddick


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juni 2006)

Hey, lest mal alle richtig....da steht Oberpfalz 
Als einziger Oberpfälzer hier muß ich das mal betonen.

Außerdem waren letzten Freitag von den 9 Fahrern auf der Okostrecke 6 davon Mädels...nur mal so nebenbei.

G.


----------



## KonaFrau (20. Juni 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, lest mal alle richtig....da steht Oberpfalz
> Als einziger Oberpfälzer hier muß ich das mal betonen.
> 
> Außerdem waren letzten Freitag von den 9 Fahrern auf der Okostrecke 6 davon Mädels...nur mal so nebenbei.
> ...



jahaa toll und ich musste arbeiten ... nicht genug das mir der Herr El-R. heute eroeffnet hat das er morgen zum oko faehrt und was is .. ich muss schon wieder arbeiten .... zefix ... fleckerl fahren will .. ;(

PS. Stefan wuerde mich ueber die mail freuen wenn bei euch was zusammen geht 

@ rest der herren runde ... so wird der thread wenigstens nicht langweilig


----------



## showman (20. Juni 2006)

Evtl. wäre das ja was für dich.

Gruß Showman


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juni 2006)

KonaFrau schrieb:
			
		

> jahaa toll und ich musste arbeiten ... nicht genug das mir der Herr El-R. heute eroeffnet hat das er morgen zum oko faehrt und was is .. ich muss schon wieder arbeiten .... zefix ... fleckerl fahren will .. ;(



Morgen könnte er echt pech haben mit dem Wetter 
Sollte auf jedenfall mal die Wabcams und die Liftseite vorher anschauen.

G.


----------



## Ken****Barbie (20. Juni 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frau? Bikepark?
> 
> Ganz laut "HIER" schrei





geil jetzt gibt "Sie" schon zu das sie doch lieber 100% Frau wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (21. Juni 2006)

was heißt hier wäre?


----------



## Ken****Barbie (22. Juni 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> was heißt hier wäre?




schade...warst scho bei der OP, weil ich hätte dir dein Gehänge ambulant für wenig Kohle abgenommen.


----------



## SpongeBob (22. Juni 2006)

Jep, 3 Tage zum testen


----------



## eVe (23. Juni 2006)

Hallo! Ich bin zwar nich aus der Oberpfalz sondern aus Nbg aber ich bin weiblich und bike auch


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. Juli 2006)

Ich grabe den Thread hier mal wieder aus, weil es ist soweit: nächstes Wochende, d.h. am 29-30.7., geht's nach Bischofsmais. Ich werde sozusagen als Voraustrupp + Materialtransport mit dem LKW schon am Freitag abend runterfahren, die bis jetzt 7 restlichen Leute kommen dann Samstag früh. Und so wie's aussieht, sind auch zwei Mädels mit dabei  Sollte also jemand das Bedürfnis verspüren, ebenfalls zu kommen: you're welcome  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## anhalb (23. Juli 2006)

Hallo KonaFrau!

Ich komme auch aus Nbg und nicht aus der Oberpfalz! Fahre aber auch und sogar w! Kommst Du evtl. zum District Ride nach Nbg? (August 4+5) Dann könnten wir doch hier in Nbg zusammenkommen??? 

Gruß anhalb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaFrau (23. Juli 2006)

Hallo Anhalb 

nach nuernbersch werd ich wohl in naechste zeit nicht kommen,bin nur zeit mehr am Oko unterwegs ...evtl koennen wir uns ja da mal treffen ?


bye bye


----------



## SpongeBob (23. Juli 2006)

Wie aus der Oberpfalz kommen und Bikerin sein aber nicht zum District Ride wollen? Muss ich das jetzt verstehen


----------



## KonaFrau (23. Juli 2006)

tja 


wollen und koennen sind ja immer so ne sache


----------



## SpongeBob (23. Juli 2006)

Gerade beim Mann


----------



## Gnet (24. Juli 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Sie sucht aber MÄDELS du Schwamm. Hättest alles lesen sollen. Hats Hirn vorher wieder abgeschaltet
> 
> Gruß Showman



Tja Spongi hat halt nur Frau und Biken gelesen und schon sind bei dem die sicherungen durchgebrannt  

mfg Gnet


----------



## KonaFrau (24. Juli 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade beim Mann



tja da kann ich nicht mitreden , habe da nicht so die probleme mit tauben e..


----------



## SpongeBob (24. Juli 2006)

KonaFrau schrieb:
			
		

> tja da kann ich nicht mitreden , habe da nicht so die probleme mit tauben e..




Ich in meinen jungen Jahren kann da auch noch nicht so mitreden aber der Showi hat mir das alles erzählt wie das mit dem wollen und nicht können ist


----------

